# Can't hold it in any longer!!!



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

My new puppy is coming in the mail next week!!!! Well, I'm going to get him at the airport! ;-) Below are the pics of the sire and dam. I am so stoked! After he gets here I'll post his pedigree so all the pedigree guru's can give their input, good and bad (the one I have right now is all in German and the scanned copy is "too big" to be attached, so I'll have to rescan and try again when he gets here with it). I've had a couple of people on here look at the pedigree through PM's and they seemed to like what they saw, for what I want/need. I know that a lot here like to learn from dissecting pedigrees. 

He comes from german working lines, and will be doing IPO with me. Can't wait for him to get here! Mother is the bicolor, father is the sable. They said the pup is "black and tan" but in Germany they call bicolors and saddle backs black and tan...so it's going to be a surprise whether he is B&T (blanket/saddle) or Bi. At first I really wanted a dark sable, but the more I looked the more I am falling in love with the bi/dark blanket B&T's....seems everyone and their mom wants a "dark sable" nowadays and I am seeing them everywhere. Either way, I am most excited about the stability and strong nerve in the litter (repeat litter from a year ago and all the pups from previous litter are in working and pet homes, doing fantastic). Squuueeeeee!!!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations on your new addition. Sounds like you have lots of good expectations for him and a plan. Have you considered names yet, or do you wait until you meet him for that?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

big congrats! can't wait to see puppy pics


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

How exciting 
I get the impression you're importing him from Germany? How did you find the whole process of importing a puppy?


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Congrats! What's his name? How'd you pick him? DETAILS!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Selzer, no humongous plans...just club level IPO...my biggest "expectations" are solid nerves and balanced drives above everything else. I have a little boy, and the dog will go to parks, hikes, and be around lots of children and people...I need a dog that can be trusted and handle that. As for a name, the breeder names the puppies before they go to their homes...so if I absolutely hate the name we'll give him a "call name" on top of the registered name. 

Vagus, yeah we are importing. My TD has lots of old friends in Germany and after a couple of breeders here having litters not take, and just not having good luck, my training director suggested calling her friend in Germany (an SV judge very involved in the working GSD world since the late 70's) and asking him if there was anything he would recommend. She has known him for well over a decade and trusts him completely. We talked on the phone about everything I wanted/needed in the dog, and he called back a week later with a puppy. 

The only reason we are importing is because of my TD's friends and the trust that is there. I wouldn't import with just any breeder, I have heard a lot of horror stories that way. So, because of everyone knowing everyone, the process has been pretty simple. The breeder doesn't speak English, so we went through his son (super duper nice fella) and arranged everything. Normally it would cost money to have the pup picked up and taken to the shipping area, and the crate, etc...but the breeder is doing all that for us. My TD has also imported dogs for herself (different breed) so she is very familiar with the shipping process and already has everything set up to wire money and a broker. 

Overall it's costing me about the same it would to buy from a "reputable" breeder here including shipping....but I think that's because of everyone knowing everyone. I think it would have probably been a couple hundred more in fees and things otherwise.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Looks like you are going to be busy for awhile.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Merciel said:


> Congrats! What's his name? How'd you pick him? DETAILS!


Hi, M! Won't know the name yet until he gets here. We picked him based on discussions of his previous progeny with this bitch, and both dog's achievements. Sire is a three time world team qualifier, and is said to be super stable and very balanced. Bitch is titled and has produced very nice working dogs before. He is more prey than defense, but gives the helper good fight, rather than just "going along for the ride." I'm not wanting a super "civil/defensive" dog...I just really want balance and good nerve. I wanted a dog that could settle in the house, but that I could have fun with on the IPO field (with balanced crate time to keep drives up). I also want a dog I can run with and condition. My expectations aren't huge, like I said, I just want stability. There haven't been any huge health concerns and the hips/elbows on both's sides of the pedigrees have been great. The videos of the sire showed what the contact in Germany said they would....and like I said, it really comes down to just trusting. It's a living animal, so everything in the world could go wrong, I don't have any lofty "he's an import so he'll be perfect" expectations at ALL! And I never thought I'd be getting an import when I first started looking, it's just the way things turned out ...just trying to stack the deck in my favor this time. 

Edit: I should add, the titles weren't what sold me on everything...obviously I want a dog that has a pedigree of other ancestors being successful in the sport I want to compete/train in...but I liked that bitch and sire have produced lots of dogs doing exactly what I want....having fun/training in IPO but also in the house with families.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats, it will be interesting to see what you get from Germany. Have seen some real nice imports here lately.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So very happy for you, after all you went through.
May you have a happy, healthy, well balanced fuzzygator jump out of that crate and brighten your life for the next 10+ years!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Congrats! My two quick pieces of advice when importing...
Buy puppy shampoo ahead of time  (Paisley stunk so bad when she got in)
And if you are using Gradlyn Kennel to ship, make sure they charge your credit card well before the pup is to ship in case your credit card company has issues with the large overseas charge, like mine did. They didn't charge me until the day before she arrived (basically, hours before she would have left the breeders) and when they had problems, I was stuck because of the time difference (my bank wasn't open yet) and a grumpy employee at GK who wanted to leave to go home since it was after 7pm their time. She tried to tell me they weren't going to ship my pup if they didn't get it resolved. It was beyond stressful. 

Otherwise, things went well!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

mspiker03 said:


> Congrats! My two quick pieces of advice when importing...
> Buy puppy shampoo ahead of time  (Paisley stunk so bad when she got in)
> And if you are using Gradlyn Kennel to ship, make sure they charge your credit card well before the pup is to ship in case your credit card company has issues with the large overseas charge, like mine did. They didn't charge me until the day before she arrived (basically, hours before she would have left the breeders) and when they had problems, I was stuck because of the time difference (my bank wasn't open yet) and a grumpy employee at GK who wanted to leave to go home since it was after 7pm their time. She tried to tell me they weren't going to ship my pup if they didn't get it resolved. It was beyond stressful.
> 
> Otherwise, things went well!


Haha, noted on the shampoo! Yeah, we are shipping Gradlyn, and I talked to my bank today and warned them there would be a "funny charge from Germany" in the coming week, so they put a note on the card and it should go through (fingers crossed) smoothly. In the past when there was a "suspicious" charge on the card I got a text message that asked me to respond with a "yes" if it was okay to clear. So hopefully if the note about the transaction isn't read, it'll just be a text message that I can clear by saying "yes." lol!

Thanks sunflowers, that's my hope as well. :-D


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would still double check when they are going to charge the card. I have GK the info at least two weeks before she was to ship and they charged the card less than 24 hours before she was to be picked up (which was the middle of the night for me). We also had let our bank know about the charge - by since it took so long for them to charge it, the bank denied the charge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Excited for you! Please post pics, lots of them when he arrives 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

A new puppy!! Big congrats!!

Enjoy him or her while their little!! They grow so quickly..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures and find out what his/her name is!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Sire looks like he enjoys the work. That's always a good sign.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats! I look forward to reading more about your puppy


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks! Can't wait to meet the little bugger! I'm excited to train my OWN working GSD in IPO. My last was a showline, then a rottie(just training until I got my pup), and my corgi(obedience), and I've watched/helped out on the police canine training up north....but I'm dying to have my own!! yippee!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congrats - glad you found something that you think will fit your goals....

When you get your puppy, get him to the vet with a stool sample ASAP....every pup I have known coming over has a good dose of roundworms...they don't manage their litters the same way as we do, and this is easily taken care of with some strongid/panacur or whatever.

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!!


----------

